# New Milker! Foundation stock?



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Warning, this is pretty much about me just ranting about my milking thoughts and experiences haha. 

I have never milked regularly, or even tasted goat milk (would love to though). I have experience Milking overfull Boer mamas, but that's about where it stops. 

A few months ago I brought home some pet quality Nigerian Dwarfs, that kidded and are starting to wean them now. So I have started penning the kids separate at night, and about a week ago I started milking the two mamas in the morning. Then bottle feeding it back to the kids before I let them back in with their mamas. Mostly just to make sure they are eating, and for the fun of learning to milk. Lol

It was definitely a struggle at first. The wild one I thought that was going to kick my head off, was actually a natural and let's me milk her with no problems. My sweet doe that I thought would be so gentle, turned into a maniac. But after a week on the stand every morning, they now are actually pretty good about it.

I have them on my Market goat fitting stand, set at an angle. Then hold the milk jar between my knees next to them, hold a bucket of feed (has a long handle like a pot so I can reach) in one hand giving them a bite every now and then, and one hand milks. Then I move to the other side to repeat. I don't trust them yet to set the jar down and do both sides at once. 

So for the main reason for this post...I ABSOLUTELY LOVE MILKING!!!  Just love a quiet morning to sit with my girls, very relaxing and just makes me fill like I have accomplished something with the tiny amount of 3 cups I get from both girls combined. 

Dairy is definitely something I want to get into more in the future. But maybe after investing in a milk stand, and actual milk goats, because 3 cups isn't going to cut it haha.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I totally agree milking is awesome  
They can really surprise you with who behaves on the stand and who doesn't. I almost never predict that correctly. Another thing I've noticed, my does don't behave well on the stand if I work with them before freshening. I worked with one of my does at least once a week from when I got her at 8 month until she kidded at 2 years. She was an absolute angel before kidding, but a terror later on. And then the opposite happened with another doe. She was a wild thing and I didn't work with her much at all before kidding. I got her on the stand once or twice and she totally freaked out. Well, she turned out to be one of my best behaved milking does. Go figure


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Now just thinking for future purposes (like 5 years down the road), it would be nice having enough to play around with and make soap and cheeses, but that isn't so much of a need. I'm not a big milk drinker either. But a big part of my farm is my herding dogs, so I would use any and all extra to supplement them with some goats milk. Along with the fact that I am always taking in some type of bottle baby, so would love to have milk available year round incase of any emergency like me inheriting a bottle baby of some sort. Would only want 2-6 milk does, I wouldn't want a big herd that is going to turn milking into a chore. 

Thing is, dairy isn't huge in my area. There are plenty mixed goat herds, easy to find Boers these days, even Show quality Boer breeders are easy to find, plenty pygmys, and pet quality lamanchas, or pet quality Nigerian Dwarfs. Very few milking Nigerians or maybe some milking nubians. But I am not a big fan of nubians, and I want something that produces more than a Nigerian.

I love saanans and the amount they produce, love the looks, the size. But I can't find anyone near me that raises them. Or anyone who raises them anywhere really. I won't be getting any good stock until I am out of school, but in a few years I would be up for a road trip anywhere in the US to get a few for my starter herd. Would love to start looking now, just to see what is being produced. Any farms with websites that yall know of? 

I like the other breeds too, and have found some breeders for toggenburgs or oberhaslis, and a few others. I have read all kinds of threads comparing the different breeds. But I don't have a certain need for the milk, I just like the actual milking process, and being able to have it on hand if needed.

Can't wait to get more into milking! Like if I wanted to jumpstart my Market Boer herd again, I would go straight to some Pfeiffer kids. Are there any big dairy farms out there that yall like to just drool over?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Here is a list of the farms I've bought from that have websites. Mostly Alpines, though some have other breeds.

Spinning Spider Creamery in Marshall, NC:
https://www.spinningspidercreamery.com
They're a pretty big dairy operation with Alpines and Saanens.
Honestly I'm not super crazy over them. But they CAE tested and everything.

Pleasant Wood Dairy in VA:
http://pleasantwooddairy.com
I haven't bought directly from them, bought do have some of their genetics. They have gorgeous goats. All Alpines.

Merry Oaks Farm in New Hill, NC:
https://merryoaksfarm.weebly.com
Run by @margaret . She has mostly Alpines plus a few grades and NDs. And a Nubian and possibly a full LaMancha?

My website 
http://www.greenthomestead.com
I have all Alpines.

That's all I can think of now. I'll probably come up with some more later though.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Thank you! I just love to window shop! haha Gives me a good idea of what to look for, and what I can look forward to.


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

Vineyard View in CA has Saanens. https://redwoodhillfarm.org/dairy-goats/saanen/saanen-does/ I'm not familiar with many Saanen breeders though, so they're the only ones that I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

GaGoats2017, There are 2 Saanan goat dairies here in the Dallas, Tx area. One in Era, Texas and another in Sherman. The lady in Era is also a goat Judge in the show rings. I talked with her just last week and she has some doelings each year for sale. She use to run a dairy with Saanans but has mostly retired. She told me that her goats on average were over 200 lbs and gave around 1 1/2 gallons of milk daily. She also told me about the lady in Sherman and stated that she had some great Saanans but usually sold her FFs to goats dairies up north. But has since experienced some difficulties and was no longer keeping a large number of Saanans however she probably would have some kids for sale. Also there is a Saanan dairy in Huge, Oklahoma named Crossbroom dairy and they use Saanans. If you get more interested in purchasing a kid or two, I will get you phone #s.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Milking is so much fun, A couple young girls at the fair were helping me milk and just started squirting milk into their mouths. At first I thought it was weird but i started doing it and its so much more fun and jeeps the milking entertaining. You should look into a PVC milk stand, easy to make and easy to work with.


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

You're in Georgia, right? You might want to check out http://www.ponytrailfarm.com/
over in Athens. They have some lovely saanens.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@GaGoats2017

This it totally not what you have asked for, but it does feature a very nice horned Saanen, and it is funny, too. Enjoy if you have a free 20 minutes to laugh at the 80s


----------



## purplemountain (Jun 2, 2014)

Goatzrule said:


> Milking is so much fun, A couple young girls at the fair were helping me milk and just started squirting milk into their mouths. At first I thought it was weird but i started doing it and its so much more fun and jeeps the milking entertaining. You should look into a PVC milk stand, easy to make and easy to work with.


I made a PVC milk stand, but it's definitely not for my milkers in training. Once they are trained to the stand it is great. I would even put my large Alpine/Saanen/lamancha cross on it. Won't hold up to any kicking, though. Maybe because I keep the headstand unglued so I can disassemble for transport.


----------



## purplemountain (Jun 2, 2014)

I started reading this thread because I think milking is super relaxing, too! My first year it totally reminded me of sitting in the rocking chair with my own babies. That's when I knew I was one of those crazy goat ladies!! It totally helped that I had my stand in an enclosed shed with a heater at my back and a window overlooking pasture AND that my Nigerians gave a good quantity of milk each. They have a good yield for cheese making. I think of Saanen's as more of a cow milk replacement for drinking or cereal. We mainly raise nigies and get amazing quality yogurt, ice cream, cheese, and drinking milk. Only needed to milk 4 to make more than enough to make all of those things for our family plus my 3 teen sons drinking 2-3 gallons a week.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

mariarose said:


> @GaGoats2017
> 
> This it totally not what you have asked for, but it does feature a very nice horned Saanen, and it is funny, too. Enjoy if you have a free 20 minutes to laugh at the 80s


How funny! I just borrowed this whole series from my grandpa.Iv'e yet to come across this one yet


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

My stand is solid and will barely move with a rowdy doe but my stanchion is glued.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks everyone! I've looked through all the sites, (and watched the episode hahaha) I hadn't seen any of those farms yet. 

I am now getting 2 pints from my blonde doe when she is completely full, milked once in the morning. Has baby all day, then is separated from 5 in the evening until 8-9 in the morning when I milk again. Which is crazy compared to the 1 1/2 cups I had been getting from her. My hands get super sore, going to need to work on the hand muscles. lol But I still love it!

The tri colored doe dried up to 1/2 cup. Since the kids are now weaned, I just put her out in the field with my yearlings until spring. Crazy how twins can be so different, I would assume both girls would produce around the same amount.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Her baby is 9 weeks, and eating mostly hay and alfalfa pellets now. I am thinking I will keep mama in milk as long as I can. She won't be bred back until spring, and she is very easy to keep weight on. She's a chunk, so I am guessing making all this milk isn't wearing her out.

But now that I am starting to have all this extra milk. I thought about tasting it, just to see what it tastes like. But I thought I would ask y'all. Is there stuff I need to test her for first? I doubt I will drink anymore than a sip. That might sound crazy, but I just want to be on the safe side and ask first. Lol

I can't believe how much I am getting from her! I couldn't imagine trying to milk a gallon or more from a saanan. I am still leaning towards saanans, but I am going to have to get tough hands first lol. Will definitely go from wanting 4-6 Saanans, now thinking more 2 sannans and maybe a few lower producing breeds in the future for my milk goats. 

So much fun! My mom just loves to watch (can't talk her into milking any), and spread it to the whole family. So I have had crowds of family come out and help or watch every morning for the past few days. Kind of embarrassing at first lol, but everyone else seems to enjoy it too.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I love milking my goats too.  Until Semi (one of my Nubians that just kidded) I only had practice with milking inexperienced - and most of the time, unwilling - first fresheners (or, in the case of Vivian, a second freshener that hadn't been milked very much at all). I kind of like training FFs to milk though. It can be very rewarding in the end, or even throughout the process, such as when you get through a session without them spilling over the milk pail. 

I am curious, why don't you like the Nubian breed?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

And as for trying the milk, go for it! A couple days ago when my afore mentioned Nubian doe kidded I tried fresh goat (I've tried cow's before, just not goat's) colostrum for the first time. It was kind of thick and sweet tasting, but good! Our foster baby, who hadn't had goat milk - she's allergic to cow's milk - for 3 months, loved it.  Believe it or not, she gets grumpy without her milk. 
Someone we sold a milk cow to said that about her toddler as well - that when she dried off Stella, her toddler was grumpy and moody until they were able to get fresh milk again! At first we didn't know what to think of that, but we know for sure that it's true now.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

There really isn't anything terrible you can get from goats milk. It is super healthy for you. And it tastes way better than cows milk. In my opinion anyways.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Great! I just wanted to make sure I didn't need to do some kind of health check or something. I know their feed changes the taste, and I have heard each individual goat has a different tasting milk. So I am curious/excited now. 

Yes I loved teaching mine to milk too! Those first few days were really rough haha. But they seemed to learn fast, and now she will stand quiet for most of it. When it gets to the very end, she will get tired of it and let me know lol. I am not the best milker, she is short, and I am scared she will put her foot in the bucket, so I only do one side at a time. So it does take longer, I don't blame her for getting tired of me lol. But I love looking back at the progress. And just getting to work with them.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You're doing really well with the foot in the bucket thing. My doe managed to step in the milk at least every other day for my first month or so of milking.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

I honestly don't really know about the Nubian thing haha, I think it's just all in my head. I have always had Boers, so I like the big wide muscled goat look. So I guess it is just me still wanting a big thick goat, even though most dairy breeds have an entirely different body type than that. Which makes sense, they were bred to make milk not meat.

With the Nigerians, mine are still wide and chunky so that's not a big change. 

I am just now thinking of a reason why. I guess I just like the "up" ears of other breeds. Which isn't much of a reason lol. I guess when I see long ears I think of Boers, and in my mind I just want then to be thick built haha. 

I think I just haven't trained myself to know what dairy breeds are supposed to look like. So I still have trouble telling what I am supposed to look for. And what features count the most.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks! I now hold the bucket in one hand, milk with one hand, and stop every few minutes to give her a bite of feed. And I loop a rope over her back, under her stomach, and sit on both ends, keeps her from stepping off on the other side. So I am learning new tricks lol.

I have a huge heavy wooden stantion made from an old stage platform. It stays out in the field with the Boers and they sleep on it. I used to use it to cut hoofs and give meds, so I wouldn't have to drag the show stand out there. I am going to make a mini version that isn't so big, with a feed trough on the front. Excited for that too!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Milk just out of the udder isn't going to be a problem. Just remember that milk is an excellent food, not just for us, but also for germs. Milk that gets into contact with germs and then allowed to sit around incubating and feeding those germs... that is going to be a problem.

So try it. You'll like it.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

GaGoats2017 said:


> I think I just haven't trained myself to know what dairy breeds are supposed to look like. So I still have trouble telling what I am supposed to look for. And what features count the most.


Oh, I understand about that, lol. My first three goats were 2 Myotonics and a slick, but chunky Mini-Lamancha. It took me a little while before I could accurately judge the condition of my "more dairy looking" goats, without automatically thinking that they were way too thin.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

GaGoats2017 said:


> I like the big wide muscled goat look. So I guess it is just me still wanting a big thick goat, even though most dairy breeds have an entirely different body type than that. Which makes sense, they were bred to make milk not meat.


For what it is worth, I've always milked any Boers I had, and I always will. Meat goat milk is super luscious.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The best milk I ever had was from Kikos and Boers. 
I only have dairy goats now and like the milk, but the meat breeds is way more creamy and tasty! (I didn't know no one milked their boers, I wanted milk, had does and Bingo, milk!)


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> Oh, I understand about that, lol. My first three goats were 2 Myotonics and a slick, but chunky Mini-Lamancha. It took me a little while before I could accurately judge the condition of my "more dairy looking" goats, without automatically thinking that they were way too thin.


My friend always says that my does are to thin they look. I keep telling her that this is how a dairy goat should look like


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

GaGoats2017, Ah I love it. Seeing people learn something fun and healthy for the first time. As far the milking, just pour it through a strainer and remove any particle that may have accidentally fallen into the container. You don't have to pasteurize the milk to drink it actually it is a lot healthier for you if you don't. Why don't you feed your goat while you are milking her. She will stand more readily and look forward to getting on the milk stand. As for the quantity of milk you are getting, that not bad for Dwarfs. Nubians are fun animals also and give plenty of milk just not as much as Sannans. My Nubian doe gives about a gallon a day but I milk morning and evening. So that may be a more manageable amount of milk. Your hands and forearms will get a lot stronger the more you milk and in no time you can milk a half gallon in just a few minuter like 3-4 minutes. One doe will produce enough milk for most normal size families. But it is nice to have a second doe freshening later on before you turn the one you are milking dry. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

But you will need more milk goats, trust me on this, because, you just can't stop buying that little beauty over there, don't you think she would look so nice with our herd, and you know I have been wanting to make cheese and of course soap and yogurt and butter milk.....and then you say, good Lord what am I going to do with 8 gallons of milk a day! Well lets get some pigs to raise, then the next year its calves then pigs....you get the message.


----------

